# Emu - Tascam - Roland



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have a doubt.

I have ordered a Behringer Ultracurve and I have ECM 8000 mic. I'll use REW.

But I don't know what soundcard will be better for REW


emu_0404_usb

Tascam US-144 Mk2

Roland UA-55 Quad-Capture



In additon, I have no idea which is the best way to get a better sound

soundcard (which?)---->optical out----> ultracurve (EQ + DAC) -----> active monitors

soundcard (which?)----> analogue out ----> ultracurve (only EQ) ----> active monitors

What do you think?

Thank you.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> emu_0404_usb
> 
> Tascam US-144 Mk2
> 
> Roland UA-55 Quad-Capture


-* Not one *of those cards will work ( *with a Mac *running REW ) .

- One needs ( when using a Mac ) to use a 2-chnl ( USB-based ) soundcard ( or else REW won't "sense" the inputs ) .

:sn:

PS : If using Windows, you need to research which company has the best reputation for keeping their drivers up-to-date with every new releases of Windows ( & _*I believe*_ Tascam may have the edge in that area ) .


----------



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll use windows XP (SP 3)

Thanks


----------

